# US Army Ordnance Museum moving from Aberdeen to Fort Lee, VA.



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

As a result of BRAC the Ordnance School, and consequently the Ordnance Museum, are moving to Fort Lee, VA. The museum and property here at APG is supposed to become a museum specifically related to the Proving Ground itself, but what all it will entail is still in discussion.

Here's a link to the front page of our newspaper with a pic and some info.


http://apgnews.apg.army.mil/Archive/pdf2009/Aug0609.pdf


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks for the info
3.5 hours south, or 212 miles or so


----------

